# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  آموزش QT  به زبان فارسی

## csmasoudi

سلام دیدم جای این موضوع خالیه تو این سایت:
شامل 10 ساعت آموزش فارسی QT  استاد درس آقای دادخواه هستند :
http://qtips.ir/?page_id=79

این قسمت هم آموزش Network Programming
http://qtips.ir/?p=409

فوق العاده هستن.
دوستان اگر آموزش تصویری فارسی به جز اینا که من پیدا کردم سراغ دارید بزارید.ممنون

----------

